# Ark not a friendly family river the next few weeks



## Salidaboater

PLEASE be careful if headed to the Arkansas right now. As part of the search and rescue team that was searching for the boy who was lost in the river, I have been rowing every section of the river the last few days.

It is a raging big water river right now. I am still seeing family's with kids and dogs showing up and it scares me. It is so large that the banks are just full of strainers if someone goes for a swim accidentally it is a dangerous place.

LEAVE your dogs at home and please be careful and safe.


----------



## flipover

How about a few pictures, thanks


----------



## yamparat

I had heard there was dangerous debis/strainers in brown's. Does anyone have any information on this?

Thanks


----------



## yamparat

Actually, Salidaboater, I guess your post already covers my question. 

"the banks are just full of strainers if someone goes for a swim accidentally it is a dangerous place"


----------



## Salidaboater

I have had a couple private messages asking about the Ark and what is happening. The Ark is flowing anywhere from 4200 to 5200 CFS depending where you look. For example below Big Bend it is pretty much out of the banks and flooding property.

Yes there are STRAINERS everywhere, as a result of the the river being so far up the banks. I saw places yesterday in Bighorn Sheep Canyon where for a 1/4 mile or so on one of the banks it would be impossible to get out if you were a swimmer. Lots of debris and huge logs and even big trees going down the river right now. Seidels is flipping half the boats going through there from what I witnessed.

People are flipping rafts in the play holes. Getting under bridges will start to be an issue. The Wellsville bridge was getting close yesterday.

So my advice is bring your A game and think of it as a serious river right now. Young kids and dogs should stay at home. The challenge I see is if you find yourself as a swimmer in the river it becomes serious. If you are a swimmer stay right in the middle of the river on your back feet down river and take your time and figure out which side is best to swim to if you can't stay with your boat. Realize it will take you much longer to swim to where you are headed so keep your eyes open. If you are dressed correctly and can stay warm so you can spend some time in the river to safely exit. The middle of the river is the safest place until you know you can exit.

I hope this helps and just be safe, helmets, PFD's strapped tight, throw ropes handy, whistles and good communication.


----------



## cooljerk

Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!


----------



## lmyers

Thank you for the post. Sound advice. Stay safe out there friends.


----------



## yamparat

Thanks, I appreciate the beta


----------



## gannon_w

Salidaboater said:


> The Ark is flowing anywhere from 4200 to 5200 CFS depending where you look.


Dang, you got my hopes up! But I checked the numbers gage...


----------



## Vermont Refuge

*Impact of the high water on FIBArk*

Question for the Salida folks - I don't get out often anymore (getting old) but I was planning to come down to watch the FIBArk festivities. Is hte water high enough that the FIBArk events will be comprimised (ie- would the water be too high for hte Hooligan's race / will the play holes be washed out??)


----------



## Riverboat Works

Vermont Refuge said:


> Question for the Salida folks - I don't get out often anymore (getting old) but I was planning to come down to watch the FIBArk festivities. Is hte water high enough that the FIBArk events will be comprimised (ie- would the water be too high for hte Hooligan's race / will the play holes be washed out??)


Yeah that is a good question Vermont Refuge. I think with the recent accidents on the river that is going to be a hot topic for the Fibark board. They have a website FIBArk â€” America's Oldest & Boldest Whitewater Festival. 

I ran from Stone bridge to Salida east yesterday @ 4300cfs and the bridge @ C.R. 166 had about 26"-30" clearance under the I beams. If we were in a oar rig we would had to nail the opening between the I beams for the oar towers...not to mention if you have a oarsman seat. In the paddle boat we still had to duck under that bridge.
Be safe out there everyone!


----------



## SteamboatBORN

How will river look around July 4th?


----------



## denali1322

Riverboat Works said:


> Yeah that is a good question Vermont Refuge. I think with the recent accidents on the river that is going to be a hot topic for the Fibark board. They have a website FIBArk — America's Oldest & Boldest Whitewater Festival.
> 
> I ran from Stone bridge to Salida east yesterday @ 4300cfs and the bridge @ C.R. 166 had about 26"-30" clearance under the I beams. If we were in a oar rig we would had to nail the opening between the I beams for the oar towers...not to mention if you have a oarsman seat. In the paddle boat we still had to duck under that bridge.
> Be safe out there everyone!


 My group was planning to run from Stone Bridge to Rincon this weekend (yes we know FIBARK is going on and will past through at off times when nothing is happening). Would CR 166 also be the low point between Stone Bridge and Rincon - I don't recall any low bridges between Salida East and Rincon, but it's been a couple years and it was at probably 1400 so I might not have noticed.

Can you easily portage CR 166 (we will have two oar frames) or would that be a fiasco?


----------



## CaptBiggler

What about Stone Bridge? We are planning on Brown's on Sunday, what level can you no longer go under Stone Bridge?


----------



## Salidaboater

Wellsville bridge is also getting close. Depending on your rig you better scout it and be careful. I underestimated the waves once you get under and we had to duck way down. If I would of had a seat on my frame I would have been in trouble.

No you cannot portage 166 it is private property upstream of the bridge

Please be careful on the Ark right now.


----------



## Riverboat Works

The bridge at CR 166 is the low point on that stretch. Currently it's barely passable in a paddle raft and we would recommend scouting it from the bridge before you put in. An oar rig will be tricky so please use your own discretion. Portaging around it is not an easy proposition with fences and thick brush to overcome. Again, please consider scouting it first and above all be safe.


----------



## Salidaboater

You cannot get under Stone Bridge at all.


----------



## Riverboat Works

The AHRA recommends portaging Stone Bridge at or above 3800 cfs based on the Nathrop gauge. It's showing 4000 right now. They have recently cut a trail on river right to provide this opportunity. Put in downstream of the bridge using one of the boat ramps. They will be posting an alert with maps in the next day or two on their website. Be safe.


----------



## denali1322

AHRA posting some guidelines would be great. I'm surprised it's not on their website now, but I admit we haven't had this problem in years.

No substitute for scouting, but those of us on front range would love some guidelines so don't want to spend 5 hours (round trip) in the car to find we cannot get under a bridge.


----------



## Andy H.

Riverboat Works said:


> The AHRA recommends portaging Stone Bridge at or above 3800 cfs based on the Nathrop gauge. It's showing 4000 right now.


So running a heavy oar rig from past Hecla to the Stone Bridge access is out of the question? And where is the CR 166 bridge in relation to Big Bend? Upstream or downstream?

Thanks,

-AH


----------



## Riverboat Works

Andy H. said:


> So running a heavy oar rig from past Hecla to the Stone Bridge access is out of the question? And where is the CR 166 bridge in relation to Big Bend? Upstream or downstream?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -AH


Andy, the C.R. 166 bridge is about 2 miles down steam of Big Bend and about 1 mile above the low head damn that is above Salida. Remember you MUST go far river left at this low head damn...that is where the boat slots are.


----------



## Andy H.

Thanks Kurt. What about running a heavy rig that would be difficult to portage between Hecla and the Stone Bridge river access point?


----------



## CaptBiggler

The stone bridge is just above the stone bridge river access, so based on what was said above, you will not be able to run an oar rig from Hecla without portaging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Riverboat Works

Andy H. said:


> Thanks Kurt. What about running a heavy rig that would be difficult to portage between Hecla and the Stone Bridge river access point?


 
Yes and No. 
If you mean heavy with people...yes easy portage. 
Heavy with camping gear no ( I wouldn't do it wait until the rio comes down to 3500cfs).
Portage is river right!


----------



## riverchic

*FIBark*

As of now the Hooligan race has been cancelled, first time ever. Not sure what other river events will be changed. You can check the FIBArk website for more details. The music, food and carnival will be a big hit this year. The whitewater park in town is pretty much a wash.


----------



## stinginrivers

Andy

The portage trail is very close to the bridge, we used to have throw baggers there to ensure we caught the eddy in 95, the year that trail was cut in.

I would not want to be in a heavy boat trying to catch that eddy let alone carrying it.


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## class 3 felon

Anyone got any info on getting under Fishermans Bridge at these levels? Seems like I had a tight fit in a rowing frame at levels a bit lower than currently. (pun intended)

Thanks


----------



## lmyers

class 3 felon said:


> Anyone got any info on getting under Fishermans Bridge at these levels? Seems like I had a tight fit in a rowing frame at levels a bit lower than currently. (pun intended)
> 
> Thanks


You can still get under it with an oar rig, but you have to hit the deck. Watched a half dozen rafts go under it Sunday. They cleared it, but would have smacked their heads.


----------



## ecoman

After reading all the posts I thought I would chime in. A couple years back I ran from Stone Bridge to Salida east at 4300 cfs. I made the mistake of not checking the flows and thought it was at the level the day before around 3800. I run this section all the time as I live 10 minutes from Stone Bridge. I got my ass spanked. Barely made it under the 166 bridge as I lay on the deck I could here my oar locks scraping against the I beams and If I had been off a foot or two it would have been wrap city or worse. Got to the dam and it was just one big pourover the boat chutes merge into the dam flow. Also the downtown bridge we barely made it under. I almost flip twice and ejected my dog out once from a hole that is usually never there. So my advice is stay off the Ark till it comes down at least in these sections discussed. I do not want to read about you dying in my local paper!


----------



## denali1322

ecoman said:


> After reading all the posts I thought I would chime in. A couple years back I ran from Stone Bridge to Salida east at 4300 cfs. I made the mistake of not checking the flows and thought it was at the level the day before around 3800. I run this section all the time as I live 10 minutes from Stone Bridge. I got my ass spanked. Barely made it under the 166 bridge as I lay on the deck I could here my oar locks scraping against the I beams and If I had been off a foot or two it would have been wrap city or worse. Got to the dam and it was just one big pourover the boat chutes merge into the dam flow. Also the downtown bridge we barely made it under. I almost flip twice and ejected my dog out once from a hole that is usually never there. So my advice is stay off the Ark till it comes down at least in these sections discussed. I do not want to read about you dying in my local paper!


 Thanks for the info. I was already 90% out for running stone bridge to Rincon Saturday with my boys but you definitely sealed it. Sounds like what is normally a great family float turns into something quite different here. Not sure what would happen if my oar locks caught on the I-beams but the mental image sure isn't good.

Now just need to see if I can find an alternative run for Saturday suitable for an 11 year old - everything is running so high.


----------



## DoStep

denali1322 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was already 90% out for running stone bridge to Rincon Saturday with my boys but you definitely sealed it. Sounds like what is normally a great family float turns into something quite different here. Not sure what would happen if my oar locks caught on the I-beams but the mental image sure isn't good.
> 
> Now just need to see if I can find an alternative run for Saturday suitable for an 11 year old - everything is running so high.


Not much out there suitable for an 11 year old right now. If your skills are up to these levels, Salida east to rincon or Vallie bridge may be appropriate, but there will still be some surprises in there. Perhaps wait another week, things may begin to ebb next week. But it will continue to rock for at least the rest of this week.

Good judgement and a little patience go a long way in keeping the family happy and safe.


----------



## Swank

Here is my video from Saturday 4000CFS This was down to Hecla (didn't want to try stone bridge due to levels). We also ran it on June 6th and Zoom was bigger at 2700. Planning on going up Friday-Sunday this week and camping. How bad is camping around Buena Vista if I go up during the day on Friday due to Fibark in Salida?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RDytT8lU7Y


----------



## riojedi

Remember with highwater and little kids there is more to consider than rapid ratings. They can't keep warm like an adult in the snowmelt water, their bodies don't make that much heat. The speed/power of the water will most likely overwhelm their self-rescue efforts as well as making your recovery difficult. Especially in an oar boat or paddle boat missing part of it's crew, you won't keep up with the swimmer.

Here's how we handle highwater at my raft company on Clear Creek, over 900cfs at Lawson. No beginner level rafting, nobody under 16 years old.

Be sure you are OK with your decision, if you turn out to be wrong.


----------



## Quiggle

Honestly i would stay away with the wife and kids right now. Lots of logs all over. my wife and I had a terrifying experience with a log this weekend after a flip during recover. luck to escape with only a dislocated shoulder. be safe out there folks, set good safety and be heads up.


----------



## Grif

Quiggle said:


> Honestly i would stay away with the wife and kids right now. Lots of logs all over. my wife and I had a terrifying experience with a log this weekend after a flip during recover. luck to escape with only a dislocated shoulder. be safe out there folks, set good safety and be heads up.



Yep. Leave them wimmin at home. The river ain't no place fer wimmin right now!


----------



## Andy H.

Grif said:


> Yep. Leave them wimmin at home. The river ain't no place fer wimmin right now!


Grif, ol pal, you and me we go back a long way. We've put away an ocean of Schlitz and a ton of turkey legs sitting around fires while the big old river flowed by and sang us her song. But just cause you go boating once with a gal that bout lost her life when she swam, that don't mean the river's no place for wimmin when it's like this. Yessir, Grif, we 'gree on most everthin,' but you're wrong about this one, ol bud. There's wimmin out there that are made for this kind of water, wimmin that belong on this kind o water. The kind of womman that when the water's high, swift, and muddy, will get a gleam in her eye and say in a low voice, "take me to the river, babe, take me to the river."


----------



## DoStep

USGS Current Conditions for USGS 07091200 ARKANSAS RIVER NEAR NATHROP, CO

Browns is now >10% higher then the previous max of 1995. It rained in much of chaffee and lake counties yesterday and overnight. Temps expected to rise with unobstructed sun through the weekend. 

So watch for flows to max out over the next week.

It's on, watch yourselves out there where ever you go.


----------



## lmyers

1/2" of rain at my place last night. That should provide a nice little bump today.


----------



## moabmic

DoStep said:


> USGS Current Conditions for USGS 07091200 ARKANSAS RIVER NEAR NATHROP, CO
> 
> Browns is now >10% higher then the previous max of 1995. It rained in much of chaffee and lake counties yesterday and overnight. Temps expected to rise with unobstructed sun through the weekend.
> 
> So watch for flows to max out over the next week.
> 
> It's on, watch yourselves out there where ever you go.



I'm curious about this. When looking at the current streamflow conditions it states that the max 1995 flow was 3930 but when you look at the table of peak flows USGS Surface Water for USA: Peak Streamflow it has it at 5540? I ran it very naively that year and nearly lost my wife in the fractions. Nonstop at these flows!


----------



## spiderguide

*best comment was "bring your A game"*

We ran a Green 13' Maravia Spider R5 sat & sunday.
It was the fastest, pushiest, surprising Browns Canyon I've seen since 4550ish 2010.
I swam Upper Widow Maker. Sucked out surprisingly fast...don't under estimate the 2 narrows of the canyon.


----------



## El Flaco

moabmic said:


> I'm curious about this. When looking at the current streamflow conditions it states that the max 1995 flow was 3930 but when you look at the table of peak flows USGS Surface Water for USA: Peak Streamflow it has it at 5540? I ran it very naively that year and nearly lost my wife in the fractions. Nonstop at these flows!


I was there that week in 1995 - I remember that the Twin Lakes res unexpectedly released extra water right at the peak flow, and the commercial groups didn't realize it was going to jump that high. They freaked out because it was an extra ~1000cfs they weren't expecting. 

We were on Brown's that peak day and it was monstrous - the only thing I remember, other than it being a very short and very frothy day, is Big Drop being a GC-style 12' standing wave (the point of reference being the length of the boats we were paddling). :shock:


----------



## Swank

Cannot wait to run laps this weekend. WOOHOO


----------



## Treswright3

I was planning on running Browns this weekend in my 14' Oar raft, but I have a friend who is recommending we paddle boat. I feel very comfortable taking it down browns, although Ive never done it at this high of flow. Is there a reason why running the Oar rig would be a bad idea?


----------



## ecoman

*It aint over yet!*

I just wanted to add a couple of comments since the last post. If your going down Browns with an oar rig bring some paddles and have your people use em. Your going to need all the help you can get that boat to move with this fast current. Also folks most of this high flow is from the unusual rains we have had all the month of May. There is a lot of snow still up high considering that the weather is supposed to break and give us a week of sunshine and 80 to 90 temps. We have not seen those temps yet this year so I predict the river will run high for a while and probably hit a all time high sometime next week. Be careful folks its not the friendly Ark right now!

Nothing like swimmin with half naked wimmin!


----------



## Salidaboater

Where are you taking out? Sidels is harder for an an oar rig

Have you rub Browns set this level.

If not scout and be careful


----------



## Salidaboater

People are totally underestimating the Ark right now. Anyone can end up being a swimmer and if you end up swimming it is s big cold water river right now. You better know a lot about self rescue, and you better dress for long cold swims.

Please leave kids and dogs at home.


----------



## lmyers

The Ark definitely isn't family friendly, but its pretty dam incredible right now. If you have the skills you should get it while you can. Who knows when this will happen again...


----------



## Randaddy

We might see the record gang. 4830 right now and rising fast with the Twin Lakes and Clear Creek Res bumps. Brown's was awesome today at 4500! I bet it peaks tomorrow or Friday. 

Why does everyone keep saying "there's still a lot of snow up there"? There is not. The stuff you can see is between 13,000 and 14,000 feet and accounts for a small amount of the actual snowpack and eventual river water. It also melts slowly up there and is "July water", not "peak water". The vast majority of snow just melted and the big water is now! 

Be safe: scout bridges (no Stone Bridge _OR_ Fisherman's Bridge tomorrow; Dress for a long swim; and bring your "A Game". Brown's Canyon is not the usual casual right now.


----------



## DoStep

Treswright3 said:


> I was planning on running Browns this weekend in my 14' Oar raft, but I have a friend who is recommending we paddle boat. I feel very comfortable taking it down browns, although Ive never done it at this high of flow. Is there a reason why running the Oar rig would be a bad idea?


Paddle boat = weight + power + speed and likely successful navigation if skilled.
Solo Oar boat = lots of high siding. 

Mass is your friend this week.


----------



## Randaddy

I think the Nathrop Gauge might be broken. It dropped over 1,000 since midnight, but no other gauges, including major tributaries are showing a dip. Be careful - it might not be under 4k like it says..


----------



## lmyers

Randaddy said:


> I think the Nathrop Gauge might be broken. It dropped over 1,000 since midnight, but no other gauges, including major tributaries are showing a dip. Be careful - it might not be under 4k like it says..


Agreed. No other gauges dropped. I wouldn't be surprised if it got knocked by wood. We saw a surge and a very large log jam/beaver dam making its way downstream yesterday...


----------



## LSB

PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES.
Show me the goods
We aint got shit for runoff up here this year.


----------



## DoStep

Indeed, the gauge at Salida does not show a drop either, in fact it is indicating flow exceeds the Max value of the rating table. My eyes also confirm flows remain at or above where they were yesterday.


Detail Graph


----------



## ecoman

*Heres some pics of the upper hole on the Ark*

This is the upper surf wave in Salida. Notice the trees and roots at the edge.


----------



## Canada

El Flaco said:


> I was there that week in 1995 - I remember that the Twin Lakes res unexpectedly released extra water right at the peak flow, and the commercial groups didn't realize it was going to jump that high. They freaked out because it was an extra ~1000cfs they weren't expecting.
> 
> We were on Brown's that peak day and it was monstrous - the only thing I remember, other than it being a very short and very frothy day, is Big Drop being a GC-style 12' standing wave (the point of reference being the length of the boats we were paddling). :shock:


 I swam one day during those flows in the numbers and caught my boat in the Fractions take out. Caught five or six other boats while we waited as well as countless commercial paddles. There is no such thing as too much powder!! Get some.


----------



## lmyers

LSB said:


> PICTURES, PICTURES, PICTURES.
> Show me the goods
> We aint got shit for runoff up here this year.


Top of #4 last night:


----------



## Salidaboater

Nice pic Logan, you know what you are doing with a camera. Talented guy.


----------



## tommycolorado

Wow, flow went from 4070 yesterday to only 1190 today?? I guess they turned off the faucet.


----------



## Phil U.

tommycolorado said:


> Wow, flow went from 4070 yesterday to only 1190 today?? I guess they turned off the faucet.


Broken guage. Reservoirs are full. There's no holding anything back right now.


----------



## tommycolorado

thanks for the update on the broken gauge (apparently there was a thread buried here somewhere, sorry Logan, I didn't see it either). Was kinda bummed when I first saw the drastic drop, as I didn't have the chance to hit it the last couple weeks... but will finally get to it this Sunday!


----------



## ecoman

*Still going up up up!*

Well the Ark went up a notch on the fun meter last night 5700 and still rising. I bet we see 6000 early next week or tomorrow. I believe that would be a new record flow. Does anyone know what the previous high was? I am hitting Salida East to Rincon tomorrow anyone know how it is getting under the Wellsville bridge at 6000 cfs? Be safe and have a blast out there folks!


----------



## lmyers

ecoman said:


> Well the Ark went up a notch on the fun meter last night 5700 and still rising. I bet we see 6000 early next week or tomorrow. I believe that would be a new record flow. Does anyone know what the previous high was? I am hitting Salida East to Rincon tomorrow anyone know how it is getting under the Wellsville bridge at 6000 cfs? Be safe and have a blast out there folks!


I am almost positive we saw peak on the 18th. 4200 at Numbers and 6200 at Parkdale. Not the highest of all time, but the highest for that date. The hydrographs are starting to trend downward everywhere in the basin.


----------



## Peev

6380 has been the highest reading at Parkdale this year.


----------



## CB Rob

*Fishemans Bridge*

Thinking rafting Browns Canyon and putting in in BV.
Can rafts still fit under fishermans bridge?


----------



## Randaddy

CB Rob said:


> Thinking rafting Browns Canyon and putting in in BV.
> Can rafts still fit under fishermans bridge?


No. The portage is barbed wiry and might be a hard eddy to catch. Put in at Fisherman's or Ruby and know what you're doing. 5 grand is huge.


----------



## CB Rob

Randaddy said:


> No. The portage is barbed wiry and might be a hard eddy to catch. Put in at Fisherman's or Ruby and know what you're doing. 5 grand is huge.


Thanks for the info Randaddy.
Should be a big fast trip!


----------



## funrivers

CB Rob said:


> Thanks for the info Randaddy.
> Should be a big fast trip!


Took about an hour yesterday.


----------



## Swank

Here is some video of Brown's canyon yesterday. Officially they had it posted at 4970.

http://youtu.be/NNE-5Wxsc3Q (had bad language in songs FYI)

My buddy Sam was the lead boat at 58 sec that wanted to see if he could flip his 16' Aire Lion cataraft. 

Upon review of my footage I'm really bummed I missed some of those waves. Gotta go back next week and hope it's still big. This was my first run with my rear mounted GoPro setup. Thoughts?


----------



## xena13

I like the rear-view. It's much better than on the helmet where the view keeps jerking around while the boater is looking around. Still, where ever it's mounted, it doesn't capture how huge those waves really are. We were in there today. So much fun!!!


----------



## readNrun

xena13 said:


> I like the rear-view. It's much better than on the helmet where the view keeps jerking around while the boater is looking around. Still, where ever it's mounted, it doesn't capture how huge those waves really are. We were in there today. So much fun!!!


That's for sure...In fact it's even bigger when you are IN the water  Swam pinball and on our second run of the day and it was quite the experience.


----------



## SpyFrog

*Arkansas River Big Horn Sheep Canyon -Spike Buck @6000CFS*

This photo was taken yesterday on the Ark at Spike Buck. Running 6000CFS at noon!


----------



## Mut

Another underdressed rafter. I bet those gloves would keep you warm if you swim...


----------



## Aflo

We ran Browns this weekend. The water was very high. Sydels hole is HUGE right now. We tried to stay left and there was no where to go. we hit it in the center of the hole and instantly rolled. I got caught up in a rats nest of twine and had to cut my way out. Everyone was ok but it could have gone bad really quickly. STAY LEFT!!!! there are a ton of strainers and debris in the water. DO NOT ROW UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING


----------



## readNrun

Aflo said:


> We ran Browns this weekend. The water was very high. Sydels hole is HUGE right now. We tried to stay left and there was no where to go. we hit it in the center of the hole and instantly rolled. I got caught up in a rats nest of twine and had to cut my way out. Everyone was ok but it could have gone bad really quickly. STAY LEFT!!!! there are a ton of strainers and debris in the water. DO NOT ROW UNLESS YOU KNOW WHAT YOU ARE DOING


Interesting - the beta I heard on Sydels was stay far right....and you just said that you went left...or am I misunderstanding this?


----------



## lmyers

I have always went left at high water....what kind of rigging do you have that you got tangled up in twine?!!


----------



## Aflo

I was as far left as I could be. There was no left route. The other boat in our party went right and came out fine. I was going off of my buddy that was in the boat who has run it before. I got caught up in twine after I hit the water. It was just a bunch of twine caught up in the bottom of the river. I have a 14' oar frame.


----------



## ecoman

*Natural selection at its finest!*

You always want to go left at Siedels at high water. At lower flows the run is right. Sounds like at this level its hard to get left therefore 1 out of 2 boats is bound to flip. As long as your experienced at retrieving people and flipping rafts back over quickly sounds like a good time. Most of you people should take out at Hecla Junction. Someone else is going to get killed soon if people keep getting in over there heads. Be safe and smart.


----------



## Swank

Scary stuff. We had oar boats we we took out at Hecla. Glad you all made it out.

I noticed from last week to this week the large pine tree/strainer on river right that's been there for a while broke off and the end swung around into the eddy from the rest of the tree.


----------



## Aflo

Yeah we got very lucky.


----------



## CaderTots

The move is for sure right right at this level. watched boats for a long time all that went right right made it clean. Left boaters we all swimming.


----------



## readNrun

CaderTots said:


> The move is for sure right right at this level. watched boats for a long time all that went right right made it clean. Left boaters we all swimming.


Good - so I'm not crazy


----------



## chingaso

*Brown's Canyon and Seidel's Suckhole at 4300 cfs*

We got into Brown's last weekend and ran Seidel's at 4300. Normally we gut the hole and this day was no different (other than we had picked up an additional paddler during our scout). Her boat had come through previously and flipped leaving her behind along with an upside down raft and 4 swimmers in the river. We R-7'd Seidel's in a 14' Hyside (including the extra paddler). The additional paddler made it through the hole just fine but apparently decided to fall in after we cleared the hole. The hole was ginormous!


----------



## xena13

All our boats went right on Sunday and made it fine. Maybe the line is left at high water, but at high, high water, the line is right. We had one boat go very far right, over the pour-over and they were also fine.


----------



## readNrun

xena13 said:


> All our boats went right on Sunday and made it fine. Maybe the line is left at high water, but at high, high water, the line is right. We had one boat go very far right, over the pour-over and they were also fine.


I'll paraphrase a guide I talked to beta on Sydel's :

"I saw what were arguably the two best rafters in the area try and sneak left and one made it and one didn't There is NO wiggle room to go left. It's either nail it or you're going over. Go right and hug it and you'll be fine"


----------



## lmyers

Perhaps I should rephrase. There is a kayak line on the left. You might not be able to make it in your raft...


----------



## Andy H.

lmyers said:


> Perhaps I should rephrase. There is a kayak line on the left. You might not be able to make it in your raft...


What if you drain your cooler and re-do the finish on your oars before trying it?


----------



## funrivers

Andy H. said:


> What if you drain your cooler and re-do the finish on your oars before trying it?


Run it in a Saturn:twisted:


----------



## Aflo

No you can not..... Tried and failed, all fun though 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## restrac2000

Leave this Saturday for a weeklong trip based out of BV. Have to say I am excited to see the flow dropping for our crew.

I have an old copy of CRC II and it seems most of the sections change character above 2500-2700 cfs on the Nathrop gauge. Does seem to be accurate? I am heading out with a buddy we have never boated with and we obviously didn't predict these types of levels back in March when we set the dates. Obviously I will be watching the gauges and then make decisions based on what we see on the ground. 

Thanks for all the up to date info. 

Phillip

(Drove a Uhaul across the midwest and it was wild to see the Platte so flooded across Nebraska).


----------



## CoBoater

Aflo said:


> I was as far left as I could be. There was no left route. The other boat in our party went right and came out fine. I was going off of my buddy that was in the boat who has run it before. I got caught up in twine after I hit the water. It was just a bunch of twine caught up in the bottom of the river. I have a 14' oar frame.


what happened to scouting big rapids when the waters higher than you've ever seen it?


----------

